# Producer MFC has encountered a problem and needs to close error message



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

hello! i'm new here... i am getting this error message whenever i try to burn multiple video clips on one dvd+r cd, first using powerproducer 3, which is a bundled software of my new DVD-RW combo drive, and later converted back to pproducer 2 gold, of which also a bundled software of my old cd-rw drive... but i can burn single video clip successfully... my video clips are compilations produced by my minidv digicam downloaded to my desktop's harddrive... i have an intel dual core processor, windows xp sp 3 OS, 1gb RAM, and more than 350gb free space on my hard drive from 2 physical drives (1 80gb primary drive and 1 500gb secondary or slave, not sure). i also have installed a 1gb 9600 video card, a firewire card, and added a new case fan. i have a broadband internet connection of not less than 256 kbps... 

i have no idea on what's causing this problem, i wish for somebody to help me with this... thanks in advance....


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

there are 3 options and you only mention the burning option results in error,

1/Burn to Disc
2/Save as Disc Image
3/Create a DVD Folder

have you tried the other two options?
did same problem occur?


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you for the concern Stu_computer.

as i was trying to create a movie disc, so i did only used the "Burn to Disc" function.
i also do not have an idea as to what those two other options would create. if i may ask,
does those two other functions (Save as Disc Image and Create a DVD Folder) will also be able to create a movie disc? not an important question though, just trying not to waste couple of disc hehehe... thinking of "must try it" anyways...


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

hello again stu_computer,

i would also be willing to try other movie producer, as an option, that you will suggest... freeware only, as i am out of budget at the moment hehehe...


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

1/Burn to Disc
does conversion to dvd format and writes results directly to disc.
-slowest and most error prone method.

2/Save as Disc Image
does conversion to dvd format and writes results to an iso file that can be burned to disc later.
+handy if want to make multiple dvd copies.
+ can use any software that burns iso's.
- cannot edit.

3/Create a DVD Folder
does conversion to dvd format and writes results to a folder.
+can view with vlc player or mplayer to verify video is way you wanted it.
+can edit with powerproducer.

-----------------

At the moment still don't know if error is hardware or software related.
I suspect it's due to the write process being slow and inconsistent causing write errors.

I suggest trying option 3/Create a DVD Folder, and see if that gets the error message, if so then the error is definetly software related.


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

hello again stu_computer.

okey, this make sense to me. i'l try it in a couple of days, bit busy right now doing some video editing. i'l get back on this as soon as i'm ready with my video clips, if that's okey with you...

thanks again stu_computer, you're helping me a lot...


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

hello again stu_computer, sorry for the long absence...

i've already tried the 2nd and 3rd option, and still gave me the same error message. i hope AVIRA is not causing this problems. i shifted to avira from avast to fix some .vbs problems that has infecting my pc and i haven't change back yet... i've also tried using faster write speed on each of the options to no avail...


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

doubt that it's a conflict with avira because i have used it and powerproducer on same computer for years without a problem.

so to clarify, it worked okay while making the iso file option and folder option, but then caused an error when you tried to burn to disc?

in other words the error only occurs when burning a disc (powerproducer works okay up to that point)?


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

no. the error were all during the "creating and organizing folder..." thingy. haven't been able to reach a "burning a disc" status in any of the options because of the error.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Try installing the PowerProducer Update Patches for the version your currently using.


For DVD freeware there isn't really that much available. The only one I would suggest trying is DVD Flick. It comes with a 'How to' guide (toolbar guide icon), also at bottom of that webpage are a few links for Guides and How to's with DVD Flick.


----------



## boyaps (Nov 20, 2009)

hello again Stu_computer,

sorry for the long reply...

i already solved the problem. apparently, it was a conflict between powerproducer and IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service. So, i just disabled it. here's how:

a) go to *Control Panel* and double click *Administrative Tools*
b) double click *Services*, then look for *IMAPI CD-Burning COM Sevice*
c) right click *IMAPI* and select *Properties* from the POP-up menu.
d) on the dialogue box that appeared, look for *Startup Type*, choose *disable*, then click *Ok*

at this point, i would like to thank you for the efforts and the time you have allotted in helping me solve this problem. and thank you also for sharing your knowledge to others... more power to you and techsupportforum....


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

glad to see you have solved the problem and thanks for the update on how you fixed it.

have fun.


----------

